# Power cage advice



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a make for a power cage preferably cheap / no frills but not flimsy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrM said:


> Can anyone recommend a make for a power cage preferably cheap / no frills but not flimsy


 For most people, they won't lift more than 200kg so any that can't hold that will be the absolute worst one.

I'd also look at the height as most you'll struggle doing OHP inside unless you're around 5' 8 and below. You could put the rack on wooden blocks to counter this.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mirafit.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Mirafit.


 These look pretty good for the price


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Ryno



BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd also look at the height as most you'll struggle doing OHP inside unless you're around 5' 8 and below. You could put the rack on wooden blocks to counter this.


 That's my issue... have to do OHP outside the cage and using a different bar for ease


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've a bodymax, pretty stable. As blue says though, you'll probably have to OHP outside the cage


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

The ones from powerhouse fitness are good


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

cf485 had one for a while, sturdy. Downside would be less positioning holes than more expensive models so if you need a very specific height setup for bench or squat might not be the choice for you. Other than that it's great, handle bars at the top for pull ups, optional attachment for pulley system to do pulldowns, pulley rows etc is about a ton I think.

https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf485-heavy-power-rack.php


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

safc49 said:


> I've a bodymax, pretty stable. As blue says though, you'll *definitely *have to OHP outside the cage


 *fixed*


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

MrM said:


> Can anyone recommend a make for a power cage preferably cheap / no frills but not flimsy


 I bought this body solid one with lat attachment and a body max utility bench, great cage but the powerline would also suit your needs,

https://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/gym-equipment/power-cages-and-racks/power-cages


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

What is your budget out of interest and how soon do you want one?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MrM said:


> These look pretty good for the price


 I have there squat rack its a brilliant piece of kit for the price.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ryno PR500

Got one last December for I think £220 inc rope, lat bar and other bits.

Used daily. Nothing broke, nothing came apart in past 8 months..

The only thing I did was put black duct tape to stop the squat pins wobble when you replace the bar.

Best investment I made, good value for money.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What is your budget out of interest and how soon do you want one?


 It's not actually for me, it's a friends kid who is looking it. He has been looking second hand but there's not much about that isn't crap or just wrecked.

hes got about £500 but he'll need to get plates and an Olympic bar. So I recon he needs the cage to be less than £300.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MrM said:


> It's not actually for me, it's a friends kid who is looking it. He has been looking second hand but there's not much about that isn't crap or just wrecked.
> 
> hes got about £500 but he'll need to get plates and an Olympic bar. So I recon he needs the cage to be less than £300.


 Fair enough mate, I'm just about to start building some with lifetime guarantee but their commercial grade. However I was going to say I could possibly do the first one a little cheaper if he would give an honest review etc. However I can't go 300 cheap. It was just a thought


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

MrM said:


> It's not actually for me, it's a friends kid who is looking it. He has been looking second hand but there's not much about that isn't crap or just wrecked.
> 
> hes got about £500 but he'll need to get plates and an Olympic bar. So I recon he needs the cage to be less than £300.


 A few things to remember with cages that he may or may not have thought about.

Tell him to make sure he has the height for wherever its going, may sound obvious but they vary so much.

Also he will need a 7' Oli bar as the 6' are too narrow.

Most safety squat bars don't fit in the racks

Most commercial trap bars don't fit in the racks.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sjacks said:


> *fixed*


 What if he likes to OHP knelt down though?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What if he likes to OHP knelt down though?


 That wouldn't be a problem, seated on a bench say, could even use the safety bars as a rest.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Mirafit.


 I've got one from these, great value for money.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

If he's already serious about training and is solely going to train at home he should buy the rack that suits him and has everything he wants rather than letting price dictate his choice, potentially going to spend a lifetime using it so best get a good one to start with rather than ending up replacing it several years down the line due to wanting more suitable one.

better to buy once


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Henda83 said:


> If he's already serious about training and is solely going to train at home he should buy the rack that suits him and has everything he wants rather than letting price dictate his choice, potentially going to spend a lifetime using it so best get a good one to start with rather than ending up replacing it several years down the line due to wanting more suitable one.
> 
> better to buy once


 I've actually bought 3 as each time I've bought a better one although my latest one is in one of my spare bedrooms as it is that bit too big for in my garage.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've actually bought 3 as each time I've bought a better one although my latest one is in one of my spare bedrooms as it is that bit too big for in my garage.


 What would the ideal dimensions be for a squat rack for you?

also anyone else reading please chime in!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is with doing standing over head presses outside the rack. You only need the lift off hooks. I have to do them seated anyway as the garage roof is so low. The rack only just fits and is wedged on the roof supports.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Fisher price


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What would the ideal dimensions be for a squat rack for you?
> 
> also anyone else reading please chime in!


 https://indigofitness.com/racks/

I currently have the 'premium multi rack' in one of the spare rooms. There is one in the gym I use. The great think is that there is no max height.

Also for me, whilst the rack is important, so are the attachments to make it versatile such as dips bar, landmine, dumbell catches, etc. All attachments must be quick and easy to fix to the rack.

Most racks now have a lifting platform in front of them, IMO this is important as a potential add on.



monkeybiker said:


> I don't see what the big deal is with doing standing over head presses outside the rack. You only need the lift off hooks. I have to do them seated anyway as the garage roof is so low. The rack only just fits and is wedged on the roof supports.


 When I go heavy, failure can be quite imminent and I'd much rather have the safety bars. I also prefer to lift off the safety bars sometimes to save me having to 'walk out' with the bar.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When I go heavy, failure can be quite imminent and I'd much rather have the safety bars. I also prefer to lift off the safety bars sometimes to save me having to 'walk out' with the bar.


 I can see how it can be useful but at the same time to "me" it's not a big deal. If I hit failure and can't lift the weight I can still lower it under control. When I do them seated I do tend to lift off the safety bars also.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I can see how it can be useful but at the same time to "me" it's not a big deal. If I hit failure and can't lift the weight I can still lower it under control. When I do them seated I do tend to lift off the safety bars also.


 Ah so you're inside the cage as seated?

I do low reps, aiming for 140kg which I haven't yet done but I ain't lowering anything over 110kg slowly under control and if something goes wrong during the lifts....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ah so you're inside the cage as seated?
> 
> I do low reps, aiming for 140kg which I haven't yet done but I ain't lowering anything over 110kg slowly under control and if something goes wrong during the lifts....


 I can't do them standing in my garage but could when I had a gym set up in a spare room in a previous house.

I can't shoulder press anywhere near that heavy but can't see why you should not be able to lower the weight under control other than if you hurt yourself or lost balance. I don't mean like lower it super slow but just get it to shoulder level safely and put it back on the lift off hooks.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I can't do them standing in my garage but could when I had a gym set up in a spare room in a previous house.
> 
> I can't shoulder press anywhere near that heavy but can't see why you should not be able to lower the weight under control other than if you hurt yourself or lost balance. I don't mean like lower it super slow but just get it to shoulder level safely and put it back on the lift off hooks.


 Bear in mind that there are a lot of smaller muscles activated which don't always take too kindly to lowering controlled with low reps. Once they twinge slightly wrong, the best thing to do is to let it go rather than try and 'save it' hence the safety bars.

Below 110kg I rarely bother because the smaller muscles can easily cope with it, often i'll lift it from the floor but over that weight just becomes a different ball game altogether for me. Sometimes even trying to hold it at shoulder height I can feel things twisting up wrongly and if this is happening then sometimes it has to be released quickly before it goes too far and potentially have injury.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've actually bought 3 as each time I've bought a better one although my latest one is in one of my spare bedrooms as it is that bit too big for in my garage.


 That would cause me at least a week of sleepless nights after each purchase other than the first haha I'm very tight and hate to buy anything twice over.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Henda83 said:


> That would cause me at least a week of sleepless nights after each purchase other than the first haha I'm very tight and hate to buy anything twice over.


 Try being married multiple times.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Try being married multiple times.


 Doing my very best to avoid it just the once mate


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Henda83 said:


> Doing my very best to avoid it just the once mate


 Counted 50 bangs in 2018 = 1 per 5 days. House running costs £4 grand a month. 7 x 4 = 28 grand for 50 bangs = £560 per bang. Plus I have to listen to s**t about cramps and feelings. Renting is def cheaper than buying.

You: zero down but all the benefits. Congrats!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Counted 50 bangs in 2018 = 1 per 5 days. House running costs £4 grand a month. 7 x 4 = 28 grand for 50 bangs = £560 per bang. Plus I have to listen to s**t about cramps and feelings. Renting is def cheaper than buying.


 I love that analogy :lol:


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Counted 50 bangs in 2018 = 1 per 5 days. House running costs £4 grand a month. 7 x 4 = 28 grand for 50 bangs = £560 per bang. Plus I have to listen to s**t about cramps and feelings. Renting is def cheaper than buying.
> 
> You: zero down but all the benefits. Congrats!


 Haha although my house running costs are very modest I probably get less than 1/10th of the sex and still have to put up with same moaning, hence why I refuse marriage if she's this bad before even getting to the fu**ing alter


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Henda83 said:


> Haha although my house running costs are very modest I probably get less than 1/10th of the sex and still have to put up with same moaning, hence why I refuse marriage if she's this bad before even getting to the fu**ing alter


 Don't forget what they say:

Once that ring goes on, the blow jobs stop and the scales rise.

Having said all that, I ****in love women and wouldn't be without one. MGTOW AND NoFap won't work for me.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Henda83 said:


> That would cause me at least a week of sleepless nights after each purchase other than the first haha I'm very tight and hate to buy anything twice over.


 Ha, the problem is that I forever have to justify things in my head where I'll look and justify the costs over if I need it or want it. This can cause me issues hence I just bought it so I no longer look at other racks. Something I've come to realise, I only buy quality things and find the value actually increases if you buy at the right price. My gym gear is worth a lot more than I paid for it due to prices increasing massively during my ownership time.

I am the same with motorbikes and motorbike parts/wear.

Then I have the other issue of money itself, I was brought up with little and therefore worked to ensure that I'll not be in the s**t. I now have what I worked hard for (house, car, bikes, savings, holidays, etc) although I thought I wanted a missus as well but I'm no good at relationships so it's best I remain as I am. Now each month, with low outgoings I have money sat in the bank which earns no interest so in reality it costs me money having money. Fortunately or unfortunately I'm not like AOB, I have no love for theatre or expensive dining, I enjoy walking in the hills, cycling/motorcycling, and other simple things away from the gym. I eat out at times but not that often as whilst I enjoy it, I have no desire to do it daily. Last time was last night and later we went to the Indian sweet parlour where I had a big ice cream loaded with chocolate. I certainly don't deprive myself and to me, the food I have is far better than I've had at so called fine dining places. I'm there for food not decor.

Apologies if I've rambled on.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ha, the problem is that I forever have to justify things in my head where I'll look and justify the costs over if I need it or want it. This can cause me issues hence I just bought it so I no longer look at other racks. Something I've come to realise, I only buy quality things and find the value actually increases if you buy at the right price. My gym gear is worth a lot more than I paid for it due to prices increasing massively during my ownership time.
> 
> I am the same with motorbikes and motorbike parts/wear.
> 
> ...


 I do the exact same thing mate, sometimes debating for sometimes months over whether to purchase something trying to justify the cost vs the use, done it recently with getting rid of the van for a tipper, debated for months watching eBay, Facebook gumtree ect waiting for the right one at right price, hesitated on a few and missed out, finally did the other week and still spent the following 2 nights awake trying to justify what I done and doubting my decision.

actually live very similar to you and strive to be in the same place as you are now, want house paid off before the kids are no longer financially dependant so that can wind down and work less in early 40s. I too lead an inexpensive life, having our tea once a week from the chippy is closest we do to eating out, have no hobbies that cost money, enjoy taking kids to beach or countryside when weather is fine. most days out that cost money usually leave me feeling like I'd have been happier with the money still in my pocket.

no need to apologise I enjoy reading your posts


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Assuming someone wants to use a bench in a rack it's worth giving thought to what will fit, particularly if considering a pull-down attachment.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Henda83 said:


> I do the exact same thing mate, sometimes debating for sometimes months over whether to purchase something trying to justify the cost vs the use, done it recently with getting rid of the van for a tipper, debated for months watching eBay, Facebook gumtree ect waiting for the right one at right price, hesitated on a few and missed out, finally did the other week and still spent the following 2 nights awake trying to justify what I done and doubting my decision.
> 
> actually live very similar to you and strive to be in the same place as you are now, want house paid off before the kids are no longer financially dependant so that can wind down and work less in early 40s. I too lead an inexpensive life, having our tea once a week from the chippy is closest we do to eating out, have no hobbies that cost money, enjoy taking kids to beach or countryside when weather is fine. most days out that cost money usually leave me feeling like I'd have been happier with the money still in my pocket.
> 
> no need to apologise I enjoy reading your posts


 Ha, at least we aren't the only ones doing it. I think we're quite similar.

The current dilemma is whether to buy a BMW 420 convertible, I don't need one as I have a van supplied for work including to and from home but every now and again I look. I have the money to buy one but I simply can't justify it as it'll be lucky to do 2,000miles a year and the neighbours cat often climbs on my current car bonnet so it has scratches(I don't really care about the car TBH and want an easy non confrontational life hence I leave it). I'm struggling to let the BMW thing drop though and could be why I bought another power rack to distract myself. Lol.

Luckily I don't have kids otherwise I'd just put my wages on the table and pretty much live on nothing.

I think I'd make a s**t lottery winner to be fair. :lol:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The current dilemma is whether to buy a BMW 420 convertible, I don't need one as I have a van supplied for work including to and from home but every now and again I look. I have the money to buy one but I simply can't justify it


 Best cheap flash? Fun too.

Jag XK from 07 on. Coupe or cabrio.

And it won't age like a fashionable 420d.

Go borrow one - you'll love it. At 2,000 miles a year you don't need a diesel anyway.

Got mine for 10k. As usual with both my cars and my women, it's got starship mileage but still does the job great.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ha, at least we aren't the only ones doing it. I think we're quite similar.
> 
> The current dilemma is whether to buy a BMW 420 convertible, I don't need one as I have a van supplied for work including to and from home but every now and again I look. I have the money to buy one but I simply can't justify it as it'll be lucky to do 2,000miles a year and the neighbours cat often climbs on my current car bonnet so it has scratches(I don't really care about the car TBH and want an easy non confrontational life hence I leave it). I'm struggling to let the BMW thing drop though and could be why I bought another power rack to distract myself. Lol.
> 
> ...


 I'd say go for it mate since you already have house paid off and are already in a great position in life so can enjoy your money more should you choose. Bit hypocritical of me to say that though I'd still agonise over it and probably end up making do with what I had if I was in your position haha

ditto on the lottery, if I won would probably pay house off, buy a newer but still pre owned van and only work once a month or so just to keep occupied or perhaps renovate property for resale again more so for something to do.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Best cheap flash? Fun too.
> 
> Jag XK from 07 on. Coupe or cabrio.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking £15-20k. My problem is that whilst I appreciate a nice car, I'd soon be using it like a £3k car.

I cant have a jag, Fcukin ell, I'd feel like Boycie off only fools n horses!!



Henda83 said:


> I'd say go for it mate since you already have house paid off and are already in a great position in life so can enjoy your money more should you choose. Bit hypocritical of me to say that though I'd still agonise over it and probably end up making do with what I had if I was in your position haha
> 
> ditto on the lottery, if I won would probably pay house off, buy a newer but still pre owned van and only work once a month or so just to keep occupied or perhaps renovate property for resale again more so for something to do.


 I think it'll be one of those where I agonise over it until the next best thing comes along and then buy that instead. Lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Best cheap flash? Fun too.
> 
> Jag XK from 07 on. Coupe or cabrio.
> 
> ...


 'Ere mate...!!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I said 2007 not 1907!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I said 2007 not 1907!!!
> 
> View attachment 171653


 Only just seen this, haha.

That looks ok but I bet it's got a god damned wooden dash/interior. I'm a carpenter yet bloody hate wood car interiors.

Also I'd need to change the badges so no one thinks I'm Ancient!!


----------

